# Indian



## pedal_junky (May 26, 2015)

Co-workers Dad picked this up last week. (No idea what he paid ) What are your opinions?


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2015)

Home made, with a modern engine. Tank looks nice.


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2015)

Pretty cool!  I like that they did a little fake patina too.  There is a guy that sells those for about $1800 to $2500, they are a kick in the butt to ride.  A friend made me this one back in 2011.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 26, 2015)

what a ripoff.......the title says indian but all i see are horrible imposter wannabe garbage


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2015)

It looks to be a home made tribute to an Indian.  It think someone put heart into it and that might be as close as some of us poor folk can get.  I'd cruise it and I'm sure others of us would too.  Tell your co-workers father to enjoy it and have fun.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> It looks to be a home made tribute to an Indian.  It think someone put heart into it and that might be as close as some of us poor folk can get.  I'd cruise it and I'm sure others of us would too.  Tell your co-workers father to enjoy it and have fun.




Thanks Chris.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 27, 2015)

yes chris is right a lot of work when in it.thanks for putting this on its great!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## bikeyard (May 27, 2015)

There is a guy in my town Gilmanton, NH that makes them and sells them on Ebay for around $3000.  He is very secretive about it, I've met him a couple times.


----------



## thehugheseum (May 27, 2015)

i would be secretive too........they are horrible to look at,its like theres a bunch of "artists" all making bad copies of each others bad art


----------



## willswares1220 (May 27, 2015)

I regret not buying an original 1922 Indian "Prince" motorcycle a couple of years ago in the local paper for $4995.00 and it ran.
At that time I had two Indian bicycles. What a trio that would have made.......


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 1, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> I regret not buying an original 1922 Indian "Prince" motorcycle a couple of years ago in the local paper for $4995.00 and it ran.
> At that time I had two Indian bicycles. What a trio that would have made.......




Holy cow!  next time you pass on something like that let me know.  The oldest Motorcycle I have owned was a 1933-34 Coventry Eagle.  I enjoy little hand made motorbicycles like these because they fit into a soft budget and parts are everywhere.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2015)

I detest rear exhaust.........


----------

